# What type of bloodline does my puppy come from?



## cuttingedge (Nov 23, 2009)

I am interested in opinions on his blood line and pedigree.
What would you consider him to be? American Showline? German Showline? Working Line? 

Thanks for any help and input..

Jason

*Weitz's Jason's Katama*
DN275083/04
Black & Tan 

*Sire*

*Chewbacca Von Weitz*
DN087129/08 01-09
Black & Red 
AKC DNA #V612407 
*Zeppo Von Arminius*
DN051609/01 05-04 (Germany)
Black & Red 
AKC DNA #V335091 
*Zeppo Vom Klebinger Schloss*
SZ 2020853 02-07 (Germany) 
*Scott Von Deodatus*
SZ 1925848 
*Gustl Vom Wildsteiger Land*
SZ 1810104 
*Kenti Vom Farbenspiel*
SZ 1806001 
*Ungana Von Der Wienerau*
SZ 1947408 
*Urk Von Der Wienerau*
SZ 1873963 
*Chila Von Der Wienerau*
SZ 1834279 
*Zambia Von Arminius*
SZ 1995120 (Germany) 
*Ursus Von Batu*
SZ 1932624 (Germany)
AKC DNA #V205992 
*Hobby Vom Gletschertopf*
SZ 1859356 
*Verena Von Batu*
SZ 1834230 
*Nova Von Der Wienerau*
SZ 1927925 
*Matty Von Der Wienerau*
SZ 1855108 
*Babsy Von Den Partnachquellen*
SZ 1825221 
*Ivana Vom Hauspatch*
DN016526/02 02-05
Black & Red 
*Luger Von Holzland*
DL585354/01 02-00
Black & Red 
*Nanto V Dan Alhedy's Hoeve*
DL523607/01 07-94 (Netherlands)
Black & Tan 
*Mark Vom Haus Beck*
SZ 1669141 (West Germany) 
*Catja V Dan Alhedy's Hoeve*
NHSB 1277932 
*Anouska V Dan Alhedy's Hoeve*
DL567445/01 08-95 (Netherlands)
Black & Tan 
*Kimon V. Dan Alhedy's Hoeve*
SZ 1788156 
*Nikki V. Morsinkshof*
NHSB 1711069 
*Lana Von Der Flur*
DL723752/01 05-98 (Germany)
Black & Red 
*Kris Von Der Wienerau*
SZ 1798745 
*Hitchcock Von Allamo*
SZ 1741686 (Germany) 
*Xila Von Der Wienerau*
SZ 1696275 
*Candie Von Der Wienerau*
SZ 1834276 
*Jello Von Der Wienerau*
DL474289/01 01-94 (Germany)
Black & Red 
*Venja Von Der Wienerau*
SZ 1763097 

*Dame*
*Weitz's Briar Rose*
DN167058/02 07-10
Black & Tan 
*Topbrass's Just-A-Venture*
DN058820/06 01-07
Black & Tan 
OFA31G 
*CH Kismet's Sight For Sore Eyes HSCs*
DL647672/04 11-97
Black & Tan 
OFA25G OFEL25 AKC DNA #V71190 
*CH Welove Du Chien's 'R' Man*
DL508261/05 07-95
Black & Tan 
OFA25G OFEL25 AKC DNA #V22411 
*CH Welove Du Chien's Matthew*
DL444592/04 03-94
Black & Tan 
OFA25G AKC DNA #P8606 
*Welove Langenau's Lucille*
DL364899/10 03-94
Black & Tan 
*Kismet's Sweetheart Deal*
DA017403 10-93
Black & Tan 
OFA27G OFEL27 
*CH Proven Hill's Banker Of Altana*
D439703 01-89
Black & Tan 
OFA24G OFEL46 
*Pinebuck's Myra Of Kismet*
D286563 12-87
Black & Tan 
*Covy-Tucker Hill's Topbras Daz*
DN001273/03 05-04
Black & Tan 
*CH Wayside's Honky Tonk Man PT*
DL771946/02 03-02
Black & Tan 
AKC DNA #V205221 
*CH Kismet's Heart Throb*
DL484332/01 11-94
Black & Tan 
OFA24G OFEL26 AKC DNA #P8688 
*Tarahaus'brashn'sassyowayside*
DL565090/08 01-98
Black & Tan 
*Covy-Tucker Hill Red Ridin Hood*
DL809305/02 05-02
Black & Tan 
OFA38G OFEL38 
*CH Covy-Tucker Hill's Wolfgang HT*
DL454343/01 11-93
Black & Tan 
OFA29G AKC DNA #V121485 
*Covy-Tucker Hill's Marc Tessera*
DL658743/04 02-00
Black & Tan 
OFA24F OFEL24 
*Bihari's Ember*
DN079315/06 04-07
Black & Tan 
*Bihari's Indy*
DL822212/02 01-02
Black & Tan 
AKC DNA #V236145 
*CH Blue Moon Ragtime Cowboy Joe*
DL583893/01 05-98
Black & Tan 
*CH Schneiderhof Urban Cowboy CD*
D831131 10-91
Black & Tan 
OFA25G OFEL25 
*Barque's Shot Of Moonshine*
DL399865/03 09-93
Black & Tan 
OFA24F AKC DNA #P8669 
*CH Rallyn's Questa Of Biharis*
DL647867/04 05-00
Black & Tan 
OFA30G 
*CH Bertalan's Arcturus*
DL576200/01 10-96
Black & Tan 
AKC DNA #P8685 
*Rallyn's Mississippi*
DL539642/01 10-96
Black & Tan 
*Hckryhlls Sophie Of Bihari*
DL880877/04 11-04
Black & Tan 
*CH Hickoryhills Bull Durham*
DL638998/02 10-97
Black & Red 
OFA25G AKC DNA #V94792 
*CH Stoneway's Uecker*
DL487032/04 06-95
Black & Tan 
OFA35F OFEL24 AKC DNA #V51400 
*Hundehaus' Zoee Rosita*
DL434584/05 10-94
Black & Tan 
*Carobs Amber Of Berjan*
DL544758/08 06-98
Black & Tan 
*CH Berjans Just Jim Of Kaleef*
DL343970/04 01-93
Black & Tan 
OFA26G OFEL26 
*Berjans La Tess Of Kaleef*
DL368056/05 01-93
Black & Tan 
OFA25F OFEL25


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I hate to tell you this, but none of your links go to a dog or pedigree. They just go to the AKC store.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Sire looks to be German Showlines and the Dame looks American Showlines.

So German/American Showlines.

I'll leave the opinions up to the more experienced in this area.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The sire appears to be German show lines. The dam appears to be American show lines.


----------



## cuttingedge (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry,

I dont have any links to the pedigree

here is the AKC Sheet

AKC: Research Pedigree - 5 Generation


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry this kind of off/on topic: Your dog's sire's name is Chewbacca! Awesome!:wild:


----------

